
Can We Make a 3-D Map of the Whole World? - c89X
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/lidar-mapping-the-earth
======
johnmorrison
This has got to be one of the most interesting things I've seen in a while.
Fun idea, what could hackers do if we had such a map? Just imagine the new
tools we could make.

~~~
Rannath
The newest Microsoft Flight Simulator is using data like this to populate the
entire planet. That's a major improvement over the previous version (2006),
which procedurally generated anything outside a major city. It's so good that
it's being touted as a potential fix to the pilot shortage.

------
Rannath
We already have. At least Microsoft did for the newest MFS

